
Hands-On NYT Review of Instagram Reels - wombatmobile
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/12/technology/personaltech/tested-facebook-reels-tiktok-clone-dud.html
======
wombatmobile
The New York Times tried Instagram Reels with instant results...

